# AcuTron II Control Board



## bigbronco (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys, new here. I was just wondering if anyone knows what size the ceramic disc capacitor is that sits just to the left of the connection plug on the back side of an AcuTron II control board? My capacitor blew yesterday during a wind storm. It blew out the side. I can only read the last digit of the two rows #9 and #1. Any help would be great. It looks like a five minute fix. I really don't want to order new one for $300.

Thanks bb


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello

My old board has a resister in that spot.

Oh well, If the capacitor popped then it may be very likely the Triac(s) may also be shot!

If you need info on a new board you can email me. Good luck.


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Don,

Thanks for the reply. Sorry that pic was taken from the net last night at work. I attached the actual board here. I don't mind if I have to swap out the triacs. I just don't know the value of the capacitor. I don't want to replace it with the wrong one. Dose anyone know of an approximate value that would work safely. 

Again thanks for any help. bb


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you sure that is a cap? Could be a MOV transient voltage suppressor. Is the part connected across the 110VAC that feeds the board?


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 22, 2013)

Pelleting In NJ said:


> Are you sure that is a cap? Could be a MOV transient voltage suppressor. Is the part connected across the 110VAC that feeds the board?


Do you think it could be a MOV?? Do they put them on pellet stove boards? The board went when  the power line transformer in front of my house exploded.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 22, 2013)

Surge protector??


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 23, 2013)

gfreek said:


> Surge protector??


It was on  Panamax MIW-SURGE-1G Single Gang In-Wall Surge Protector. I guess I won't count on that again.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like that too a pretty good hit,  it appears from the photo that the board in that area got a tad scorched when it blew....   There is a place on the web that does repair jobs pretty reasonable on main boards....  Paramax  MW Surge protector didn't save my  DVD player or TV either last summer  I have no faith in those anymore....


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Surge suppressors are not a guarentee to protect equipment from all possible powerline spikes. Most electronics manufacturers have some minimal surge protection designed in, typically like the small MOV (if thats what it is on this Acutron board). The surge energy absorbtion ability (Joules or "J" rating) of a MOV is directly proportional to its physical size, you will usually see much larger MOVs inside the surge suppressors units. Better surge suppressors also use at least 3 MOVs, one across Hot-to-Neutral, one across Hot-to-chassis/safety ground, and one across Neutral-to-chassis/safety ground.

The Panamax surge suppressor is rated at 1350J, on the small side, but that's all you can fit into a duplex wall socket sized unit. It does have the 3 MOV configuration.

If the blown MOV is across the 110VAC input lines of the board (trace which connector pins feed the 110VAC), you could just remove the MOV (clip it out with a diag wire cutter), and the stove should work again. The input fuse to the stove may have blown when the MOV blew, so check that too. I think Radio Shack sells MOVs, just buy a larger one and solder it into the board, they cost a few $.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062574


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 23, 2013)

Pelleting In NJ, YOU ARE THE MAN Thanks you so much for your time and input. I have already removed the MOV and repaired two short traces on the bottom side. I'm going to Radio Shack today. I'll post an update.

Again thank you, bb


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Update ?


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 25, 2013)

Pelleting In NJ said:


> Update ?


Okay, I replaced the MOV. Put it all back together, pushed the start button and nothing. It seems like a fuse. No power. Pelleting In NJ. You mentioned the input fuse?? I looked there is not alot in there. Its a pretty simple design. I can't seem to see a fuse anywhere. Any ideas? All three Triacs tested healthy. Below 10 degrees past three days.

Thanks again, bb


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 26, 2013)

Found another bad trace. Repaired and up and running.

Thanks guys, bb


----------



## Chancey (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the same Acutron 2 control board can you tell me what you replaced on your board. Mine doesn't show any burn marks. Which ones control the 110v. Also how did you test it. Sorry


----------



## bigbronco (Jan 24, 2014)

Chancey said:


> I have the same Acutron 2 control board can you tell me what you replaced on your board. Mine doesn't show any burn marks. Which ones control the 110v. Also how did you test it. Sorry


 
Hey Chancey, I replaced the burnt MOV and repaired a couple of cooked traces. There is a place right down the road from my house that makes these boards. It is a very small electronics factory. They make them for multiple pellet stove manufacturers.

Infitec, Inc.

6500 Badgley Road | East Syracuse NY 13057 USA

You can email them and they will sell you one directly. Much cheaper than the online stores.

Good luck,
bb


----------



## Artdrew85 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicholas440 said:


> Looks like that too a pretty good hit,  it appears from the photo that the board in that area got a tad scorched when it blew....   There is a place on the web that does repair jobs pretty reasonable on main boards....  Paramax  MW Surge protector didn't save my  DVD player or TV either last summer  I have no faith in those anymore....





Where is this place what's the page?


----------



## Bigmoose (May 27, 2016)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> My old board has a resister in that spot.
> 
> ...


Were can I but a Accutron 11 board less then 300


----------



## Don2222 (May 27, 2016)

Private Conversation with me and post your email address.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 18, 2016)

bigmoose, were you able to repair your board or looking for a new one still?  The AcuTronIV replaces previous versions.

The cheapest I could find was this one:  http://www.poolspapelletstoveparts.com/proddetail.php?prod=KS-5040-1101-pro $319.99


----------



## kelsie00 (Dec 12, 2016)

Would you consider telling me what pieces you replaced? It's currently 10 degrees and the board went out. I really really would appreciate it!!


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 13, 2016)

Either have to send out for repair or buy new replacement....


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2016)

kelsie00 said:


> Would you consider telling me what pieces you replaced? It's currently 10 degrees and the board went out. I really really would appreciate it!!


Sorry for the short reply yesterday... Welcome to the forum!  Boards are not a simple repair unless you replace the whole board which is probably your best bet since it sounds like you need the heat.  Repairing the board itself requires an understanding of all the components mounted on the board, their function and how to test and trace the soldered components.  Soldering itself to replace components can end badly if you don't have that skill ...

You could contact Infitec as they apparently make these boards
http://www.infitec.com/contact_information


----------



## kelsie00 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Sorry for the short reply yesterday... Welcome to the forum!  Boards are not a simple repair unless you replace the whole board which is probably your best bet since it sounds like you need the heat.  Repairing the board itself requires an understanding of all the components mounted on the board, their function and how to test and trace the soldered components.  Soldering itself to replace components can end badly if you don't have that skill ...
> 
> You could contact Infitec as they apparently make these boards
> http://www.infitec.com/contact_information


I wouldn't have asked if I didn't know what i was doing. If you want to send me the 350 go replace it, be my guest. I am more than confident in my skills to repair, I just don't know what it is that needs repairing. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 14, 2016)

kelsie00 said:


> I wouldn't have asked if I didn't know what i was doing. If you want to send me the 350 go replace it, be my guest. I am more than confident in my skills to repair, I just don't know what it is that needs repairing.
> Thanks.


Glad you are confident in your skills but we get a wide variety of skills levels here so fall to the lowest denominator.  As for the $350, lose the attitude...


----------



## gpack (Feb 12, 2017)

Seems to be a trade secret as I am, as well, in need of locating the schematic for the Accutron II. Since the one place I used to try to "repair" the board simply told me the board was un-repairable without the benefit of any type of test report, and there are few places to find any replacement for less than 325$, I simply don't want to take their word for it. I've worked on much more complex circuit cards in my life.  As far as I can tell the failure did not damage any solder runs and if indeed a diode, triac or other component failed; it's not rocket science to replace them. I'd rather attempt my own fix before purchasing which is in most cases a non-returnable board for over 300 bucks.


----------



## jzm2cc (Feb 13, 2017)

The boards are fixable if discrete components fail like Triacs, resistors, capacitors, etc.  If the microprocessor is damaged its a gonner.

Forget about obtaing a schematic though.

First step to fixing is determining what it's not doing that it should be.  Like for example, the convection fan isn't running, or auger isn't working.  If these motors work when powering directly with 110V and the snap disks or vacuum switches are ok, then it's usually a Triac failure or wiring problem.  Tracing the motor wire back to the board connectors, then to circuit board traces  will lead you to the triac or other local components involved.  Some may look overheated and damaged, others have to be measured with a multi-meter but usually fixable with $10 in parts and a little to a lot of labor.


----------



## Jbez (Mar 14, 2019)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> My old board has a resister in that spot.
> 
> ...




I am looking for one of these boards. Can you contact me? jerrysue@comcast.net


----------



## Ssyko (Mar 15, 2019)

https://www.eastcoasthearth.com/col...ntrol-panel-pelpro-glowboy-accutron-iv-ii-iii


----------



## Jbez (Mar 15, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> https://www.eastcoasthearth.com/col...ntrol-panel-pelpro-glowboy-accutron-iv-ii-iii




Thank you!


----------

